# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Desmontando el Timo Termosolar

## Jonasino

Rescato este articulo de hace exactamente dos años dada su actualidad y relación con el desastre Abengoa:




> Anda la patronal del chollo termosolar terriblemente alterada ante el inminente recorte de sus privilegios y publicando anuncios difundiendo amenazas apocalípticas. Teniendo en cuenta lo nefasto de la política energética en este país a todos los niveles y con todos los gobiernos, puede incluso que jurídicamente tengan razón, pero es algo de lo que no opinaremos aquí en este momento pues ni somos expertos en el tema ni es ése el aspecto de este asunto que queremos destacar.
> 
> Lo que sí conocemos un poquito, y ya les hemos contado en otras ocasiones, es lo mucho que nos cuesta a los consumidores el capricho termosolar. Pagamos cada kWh termosolar a seis (¡6!) veces su precio de mercado, y además vamos a tener que comprar cinco (¡5!) veces más kWh de los que estaban inicialmente previstos.
> 
> Pero todo eso ya se lo hemos contado y no lo vamos a repetir, quien tenga curiosidad puede pinchar en los correspondientes enlaces del párrafo anterior.
> 
> En este artículo, por el contrario, vamos a enfocar el negocio termosolar no desde el punto de vista del sufrido consumidor sino desde el lado del promotor. El Abengoa, ACS, Acciona, etc. de turno que ahora tanto se queja pero no nos cuenta todos los datos ni nos dice si en realidad va a perder dinero o simplemente va a ver rebajadas sus expectativas de forrarse a cuenta de nosotros, los pringaíllos. Y como es habitual les vamos a dar las cifras y las informaciones necesarias para que cada uno se forme una opinión razonada del asunto. Los datos que están ahí pero no van a ver publicados en los medios de desinformación masiva, una vez más los pueden encontrar en DEE. A ello:
> 
> La termosolar aparece en España por primera vez con apartado propio dentro del Régimen Especial de producción de electricidad (cogeneración y renovables) en marzo del 2004 al publicarse el RD 436. Como para la mayoría de grupos, se permite optar entre una fórmula de tarifa fija y otra de precio de mercado más prima.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.desdeelexilio.com/2012/12...olar-origenes/

----------


## termopar

No es adecuado poner a todas las renovables en el mismo saco. Cada una tiene un grado de desarrollo distinto y su idoneidad también es distinta. Y sobre el documento...poco que decir, ni del autor ni de las conclusiones. Y de la empresa, en este caso Abengoa, está claro que no se han hecho las cosas bien desde todos los ámbitos, internos y externos.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-dic-2015)

----------

